# Daily stretching routine



## SacredCoconut (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd like to know some good stretching routines for MA(karate). At the moment i just do what feels like alright, but i'd realy like to get better routine. I can just barely kick to my head, so i'm not extreamly flexible, but not stiffest either.


----------



## rlobrecht (Dec 22, 2012)

Being able to kick over your head is more a function of leg strength and kick mechanics than stretching.

That said, stretching more can only help.  I've had people recommend Stretching Scientifically by Thomas Kurz, and Ultimate Flexibility by Sang Kim, but I've never gotten around to buying them.


----------



## SacredCoconut (Dec 22, 2012)

Ultimate Flexibility seems kinda nice, and i'm considering buying it now.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 22, 2012)

Flexibility is more than just to be able to kick your foot over your head. There are much more than that. Here are 2 examples.


----------



## Uncle (Dec 22, 2012)

rlobrecht said:


> Being able to kick over your head is more a function of leg strength and kick mechanics than stretching.
> 
> That said, stretching more can only help.  I've had people recommend *Stretching Scientifically by Thomas Kurz*, and Ultimate Flexibility by Sang Kim, but I've never gotten around to buying them.



^^this

Follow it for a month exactly as Kurz prescribes and you'll see amazing results. I went from about 90 degrees between my legs to full side splits in a month and a half. If you want to advance you flexibility just wake up every morning 6 days a week and follow his stretching routine.


----------



## andreynort (Jan 1, 2013)

I recommend stretching according to Tsatsoulin's programme http://goo.gl/BXND2


----------



## Gemini (Jan 3, 2013)

SacredCoconut said:


> Ultimate Flexibility seems kinda nice, and i'm considering buying it now.


Great video! Use it all the time and recommend it to anyone.


----------



## First Action (Jan 27, 2013)

Straddle folds. They use them often in Muay Thai

I also took alot of stretches from the 28 day shaolin workout book. (many, but not all. Some of them I disagree with)


----------



## MilkManX (Feb 1, 2013)

I do a few things.

1.) Dynamic Stretching by Tom Kurz from his book Scientifically Stretching

2.) Kettlebell- Swings and Turkish Get ups. You would be surprised how much this helps. Learn from an RKC/SFG certified coach.


----------

